# Shark Custom Guitars of Ottawa



## hugbill (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a copy of a BC Rich Bich made by Shark. I would like to know more about this company and it's instruments. Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

This company made bodies and necks mostly and no longer exists.

Perhaps Accept2 can chime in here.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

They used to be on Stafford Road in Bells Corners in the very early 80s. They made acoustic and electrics. They also made some parts, so there were some parts mutts guitars. They endorsed the thrash band Exciter back then. I believe they disappeared by about 84 or 85.............


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I had an all mahogany explorer copy that I bought straight from the owner's house in Bells Corners, here in Ottawa. Must have been around 1984 or so. Alex Lifeson used them around the same time. I still have an extra headstock logo the owner gave me as well as I think, a promo brochure. It was a fairly decent guitar.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Speaking of 'shark' guitars..
http://toronto.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/534748336.html


----------



## hugbill (Jan 8, 2008)

Are you willing to part with the logo? I'd like to strip and re-finish the whole neck. That means replacing the logo.

Alex Lifeson? Really? Wow, I'm a huge fan of old Rush. I saw the show at Scotia Bank Place in the fall - amazing!

Thanx, guys. I appreciate it. I heard a similar story from my bro'. Can anyone give me a bit more? The owner, how long the company was around? Does the owner still make instruments, perhaps for another company or under a different brand name? 

If I sell the guitar, I'd like to get a reasonabel price for it. If not, I'll keep it and enjoy it. It is a nice instrument.


----------



## hugbill (Jan 8, 2008)

That one will eat you alive.

Speaking of 'shark' guitars..
http://toronto.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/534748336.html
__________________
"Im gonna put a curse on you and all your 
children will be born completely naked" - Jimi Hendrix 

http://www.myspace.com/laristotle


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Sure, I would part w it. Don't really know if I want to sell it but if you have something your looking to trade or part exchange for the logo and some cash on my part, I would be interested. Dave

P.S. What guitar from Shark do you have?


----------



## hugbill (Jan 8, 2008)

Email me: hugbill [at] gmail.com

I have a Bich. Nice guitar. I might have some interesting stuff worth your while. I have some old parts that I can dump off if you're interested - depends on what you're looking for: stomp boxes, p'ups, cords, other various parts. Contact me and we can talk.


----------

